# MSN Support Group



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

I know there's already a directory (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/viewtopic.php?t=15867) of MSN members available but I'd like to start something with a slightly more focused purpose.

This coming school year will hopefully be my last. To ensure it flows smoothly I'm hoping to borrow a bit of motivation from other likeminded folk who have the energy and ability to complete their tasks at hand, but lack the raw willpower to just get up and get things done.

I'm finding that there are times when I'm up, and times when I'm down. Hopefully we can connect a network with other people who are riding a similar rollercoaster of success and failure, hope and despair, joy and misery. The idea is to have those who are on their high days bring some assistance to those on their low day- i.e. a support group.

Sometimes all we need is someone else to say "Just get up and go do (insert activity). Let me know how it went". There are always instances when we need a bit more coaxing, but just a little nudge in the right direction can do wonders.

Anyhow, you can find me on MSN at this address:
[email protected]

Anyone and everyone is welcome. Post your MSN addy if you're interested. If you use a different service, post your address anyways ... I can always install other services.

cheers


----------

